# In a perfect world.. there would be a magic wand to cure us all..



## jbiel123 (Mar 2, 2010)

From all the doctors and blood taken* you would think there would be much easier way to treat everyone who suffers from a thyroid disease! Lab results can be just as confusing as trying to figure why a toddler throws a temper tantrum! All I can say is having a strong support system and people that understand is key! Our families and loved ones are really put to the test. I am sure you all know that back in the days* they used to treat our illnesses like psychiatric disorders and NOW they mostly check for thyroid disease BEFORE pursuing psych treatments.

I guess I am just venting* because I look at the faces of my twin toddlers that seem somewhat confused as well as wondering "which Mommy they will have today".... I am seriously fed up!!

I have always led a very healthy lifestyle* gym 6 days a week, healthy diet and relaxation methods for stress (yoga etc).. and now plagued with Graves. But to put things in perspective...I am still here and say my prayers and do my best to keep hope.. that someday this will pass.

I have been reading all the posts on this site (past and present) and I am firm* I am just going to push to have my thyroid gland removed. I cannot go thru another year with all the ups and downs.

Just wish there were a "magic wand"!


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

GOOD FOR YOU!!!! You will not be sorry. I did not let them redirect me to RAI or Meds. I only had to suffer with this for about 4 months and it felt like a lifetime. So far the only problems I've had after having my thyroid was removed in mid February is my eyesight seems to have become affected from the Graves although they are not "buggy" or large, I just can't seem to focus on close objects yet. And I have gained about 10 lbs which is disconcerting since it's only been a few weeks. All and all, though I feel FABULOUS! Don't just push * DEMAND! They seem to think not cutting is the best way to go and I for one, just wanted the quickest way to begin feeling better. The surgery was most definitely it!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jbiel123 said:


> From all the doctors and blood taken* you would think there would be much easier way to treat everyone who suffers from a thyroid disease! Lab results can be just as confusing as trying to figure why a toddler throws a temper tantrum! All I can say is having a strong support system and people that understand is key! Our families and loved ones are really put to the test. I am sure you all know that back in the days* they used to treat our illnesses like psychiatric disorders and NOW they mostly check for thyroid disease BEFORE pursuing psych treatments.
> 
> I guess I am just venting* because I look at the faces of my twin toddlers that seem somewhat confused as well as wondering "which Mommy they will have today".... I am seriously fed up!!
> 
> ...


Or a thyroid transplant!

Welcome and reading your post was like reading my own mind. We are not alone, that is for sure.

If I could do things over again, I would have had my thyroid removed forthwith. I mean it. Antithyroid meds made me sick another way and sometimes far worse. We were getting no where.

Glad to have you aboard the board. And yes, praying is a very good thing; I could not agree more. It is important to have a spiritual life*line.


----------

